# RBS card reader



## andy2812 (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder if anyone has a Royal Bank of Scotland card reader available so that I may transfer some money to my grandaughter. I am unable to do it by way of internet banking as I have not transferred funds to her by that means before had I had done so,no problems it woukd allow me to do so.

so the long and short of it I need to use an rbs card reader to facilitate this, help required


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Andy, I used to work for a bank and I'm still involved in the industry but I'm pretty sure a card reader will be specific to a particular individual and not transferrable. The reason you probably can't make the transfer by telephone is because most UK banks require a mandete in place to transfer funds to a specific account this way. The card reader, token and SMS password systems are methods to confirm the person making an internet transaction is the owner of the account. Fraud is big business and banks are taking all measures possible to protect themselves and their customers (but mainly themselves obviously!!!!) If you want it to arrive for Xmas, maybe you could ask someone else to make the payment to her and give them the cash or if it's someone UK based, send them a cheque?


----------



## andy2812 (Apr 15, 2014)

*GsSmith*

I was wondering if that was the case, my own fault should have registered her as such then I wouldn't have this problem.
Your quite right about another method just been in touch with a friend who is going to do this, I will getbone sorted either brought out by another friend or posted or in fact I collect one in February if I go back. Thanks for the thoughts though much appreciated


----------



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

The RBS card readers can be used with any card and the codes are specific to your card so if you can find someone local to you it should work...unfortunately I am in the UK! Or how about paypal - does your granddaughter's parents have an account, if so you can transfer to them?


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

It appears you are not restricted to using a RBS card reader: 

_Can I use someone else's Card-Reader, even one from another bank or building society?_
Yes, but of course you can only use your own bank card and PIN.
We recommend you only use a Card-Reader from a source you trust.

RBS - Card-Reader user guide - Common Questions

Just had a thought - how about using one of the Money Transfer Agencies - former work colleagues used this system to send money to the Philippines by this method.


----------



## andy2812 (Apr 15, 2014)

Talagirl, 
Thats good information regarding any card reader, thanks, ive arranged the little ones to get some money into their account's via a friend, but I need to set up a more permanent arrangement either borrowing one whilst here or obtaining one from the UK.

appreciate your help tho, thats what I like about the forum community always someone with help or a viewpoint.


----------

